# 27 Volt Ausgang (Fanuc) auf 24 Volt Eingang (Rofin)



## Rodewijn (24 Januar 2007)

Hallo Zusammen,

wir haben vor einigen Wochen eine Anlage von Fanuc mit einer Laser-Anlage von Rofin "verheiratet". Die Fanuc hat 27V-Ausgänge und die Rofin 24 Volt-Eingänge. Laut telefonischer Beratung von Rofin war dies innerhalb der Spezifikationen und dann haben wir die Sachen einfach angeschlossen. Jetzt ist nach ein paar Wochen aber Tatsächlich ein digitaler Eingang defekt. Kann natürlich zufall sein, aber vielleicht auch nicht. Jetzt könnten wir natürlich Relais zwischenschalten aber das würde die Reaktionszeiten des Lasers verzögeren. Hat schon mal jemand dieses Problem gehabt und gelöst? Wäre sehr dankbar einen guten Tipp zu bekommen ;-)

MfG,

Rodewijn.


----------



## Zottel (24 Januar 2007)

Rodewijn schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> wir haben vor einigen Wochen eine Anlage von Fanuc mit einer Laser-Anlage von Rofin "verheiratet". Die Fanuc hat 27V-Ausgänge und die Rofin 24 Volt-Eingänge. Laut telefonischer Beratung von Rofin war dies innerhalb der Spezifikationen und dann haben wir die Sachen einfach angeschlossen. Jetzt ist nach ein paar Wochen aber Tatsächlich ein digitaler Eingang defekt. Kann natürlich zufall sein, aber vielleicht auch nicht. Jetzt könnten wir natürlich Relais zwischenschalten aber das würde die Reaktionszeiten des Lasers verzögeren. Hat schon mal jemand dieses Problem gehabt und gelöst? Wäre sehr dankbar einen guten Tipp zu bekommen ;-)
> 
> ...


Eine Widerstand davor schalten: R=(27-24) / Strombedarf der Rolfin-Eingänge. Wenn ihr sicher sein wollt, daß Überspannungen nicht schaden, noch eine 24V-Zener-Diode parallel zum Eingang schalten.


----------



## Markus (26 Januar 2007)

die 27V sind aber schon dc?

will noch nicht glauben dass die 27v einen 24veingang abschiessen...

die 0v von beiden dc versorgungen habt ihr anständig verbunden?
(also keine "zufallsverbindungen" über pe oder abschirmungen...)

ansonsten wären vielleicht noch optokoppler denkbar.


----------



## Borsti (30 Januar 2007)

Ich muss gerade an meinen alten Ausbildungsmeister denken...  
Immer wenn der so kleine Spannungsunterschiede irgendwo festgestellt hatte, kam er gleich mit einem Festspannungsregler um die Ecke... 
Aber, vielleicht wäre ja ein Integrierter Festspannungsregler (78xx, oder 79xx) bei euch ganz sinnvoll...


----------



## Rodewijn (30 Januar 2007)

Hallo,

erstmal Danke für die Antworten. Ich habe zuerst auch gedacht die 27 Volt waren einfach eine Fehlfunktion. Das Problem dazu ist das mein Kunde offenbar nicht viel Geld hatte, und die FANUC NC-Steuerung gebraucht aus einer Konkursmasse gekauft hatte mit viel zu wenig Doku. Ob er sich damit ein gefallen getan ist, ist fraglich, aber jetzt ist es nunmal so. Das DC-Netzteil hat sowohl 24 Volt als auch 27 Volt DC. Beide sind verdrahtet. Mein Techniker konnte natürlich auch nur raten, aber er meinte es hat bestimmt damals einen guten Grund dafür gegeben. Dann habe ich mich nicht getraut die Adern einfach umzustecken zu lassen, weil dann auch andere Teile der uralten Elektronik von 27 Volt auf 24 Volt fallen. Ich habe dann bei Rofin angerufen und meinte bis 30 Volt wäre innerhalb der Spezifikation. Aber dann ist igendwann doch ein Eingang kaputt gegangen. Wir haben natürlich auch nach Masse- und Schirmungsfehler gesucht, aber alles schien okay. Jetzt haben wir uns doch entschlossen einfach alles auf 24 Volt zu legen, und hoffen, dass unser arme Kunde jetzt keine Probleme mehr hat.

MfG,

Rodewijn.


----------



## Martin007 (31 Januar 2007)

Hallo Rodewijn

ich nehme an, das deine FANUC Ausgänge mit einer *Nennspannung* von 27V DC arbeiten. Das heist aber nicht , das die Spannung genau 27V beträgt. Da es sich sicher *nicht* um ein geregeltes Netzteil handelt, wird die Ausgangsspannung schwanken (je nach Höhe der Eingangsspannung des Netzteils und je nach Belastung des Netzteiles). 
Habt ihr die Ausgangsspannung denn mal gemessen?. Auch bei unterschiedlichen Belastungen des Netzteiles?

Kleine Beispiel Rechnung:
Der Eingang verträgt 24V +20% das sind dann 28,8V
Das Netzteil liefert eine Spannung von 27V +10% das sind dann 29,7V
Und schon ist deine Eingangsspannung um 0,9V höher als die maximal erlaubte Eingangsspannung. Das *kann* dann den Eingang zerstören.
Bei einer Spannung von 27V +20% (32.4V) wäre die Spannung schon um 3,6V zu hoch.

Martin


----------



## Boxy (2 Februar 2007)

Soweit ich jetzt FANUC kenne, sind auch dort die Spannungen stabilisiert!
Währe ja schön gerade hier in Korea wo ich gerade weile wenn die Spannungen so springen würden!

Aber normal wird bei FANUC der Minus geschalten und der Plus ist das gemeinsame Potential! Deshalb verbauen wir wenn wir FANUC mit unseren Siemsnsteuerungen verbinden (E/A- Signal Austausch) über Relais.
Aber solche Kleine-Relais (z.B. Murr) haben uch keine extreme Schaltzeiten wie Du glaubst. Selbst der ROFIN Laser koppelt via Optokoppler die Signale aus. Deshalb ist ein defekt von der Spannung auszuschliessen!
Dies ist eigentlich normal !!!


----------



## Martin007 (11 Februar 2007)

Boxy schrieb:


> Soweit ich jetzt FANUC kenne, sind auch dort die Spannungen stabilisiert!
> Währe ja schön gerade hier in Korea wo ich gerade weile wenn die Spannungen so springen würden!



Bei digitalen Ausängen schaltet die SPS nur die Versorgungsspannung. Die Ausgangsbaugruppen Stabilisieren die Spannung nicht! Also hängt die Güte deines Ausgangssignales von der Güte deiner Spannungsversorgung ab.
Gerade wenn der Chef auf die Kosten achtet nimmt er ein biliges Netzteil. Diese haben meistens keine Reglung eingebaut, sondern bestehen nur aus Trafo mit Gleichrichter und Kondensator zur Glättung.
Dadurch werden die Schwankungen auf der 400V-Netzseite auch auf die 24V-Seite übertragen.

Wie sind denn die Spannungen in Kora? Höhe der Netzspannung? Toleranz der Netzspannung? Wieweit bricht denn die Spannung in Korea zusammen, wenn du eine große Last einschaltest?

Martin


----------

